# Mountainview 365SS from Tuckahoe Turf Farm



## SteelCutLawn (Jul 12, 2021)

Fresh mow, first time doing the outfield patterns.


----------



## corneliani (Apr 2, 2019)

No filters?? That's green!


----------



## SteelCutLawn (Jul 12, 2021)

corneliani said:


> No filters?? That's green!


No filters!


----------

